# General Discussion > Opinions >  How much money do you carry in your wallet on a night out?

## mr.sumo.snr

Musing about a discussion in the Practical section about credit card use in Japan I began to wonder what is an appropriate amount of money to carry in your wallet at any given time. But that could be too general so let's limit the poll to how much in your wallet for a night out. Terms of reference: basically none. 

How long is a night out? How long do you consider appropriate. 
With whom are you out and about. Whoever you see fit. 
Where are you? Wherever.

I'll start the ball rolling. Married, approaching middle-age, co-conspirators likely to be of a similar age (or I'm out with my family) so....at least 10000 yen (but with a credit card for back-up). Would be shocked to pay more than 12000 of an evening.

----------


## miu

Umm.. I haven't been to Japan but here I usually have 20-40 euros. It depends on what you do and when you go, really. 

How long is a night out? Here, you usually first meet up with a friend or two on a saturday or Friday at 5pm or 6pm and go hang out at someone's place for a while (because buying drinks at bars is so expensive for students and nothing starts happening until 11pm or 12am anyway). Then you head downtown to a bar around 9pm-10pm and then to a club and stay there till whenever. We (my friends and I) usually stay till 4am or so because that's when the clubs usually close. Then you maybe go grab something to eat and go home or wherever (lol). 

With whom are you out and about? With friends usually.

I hope they're going to have another Japanese band gig here next January or February. There's one about once a year and I'm definitely going again next time  :Joyful:

----------


## Frank D. White

at least $200US/21,000 Yen. I'm a cheap date!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## CC1

If we are going out, it costs anywhere between Y1500 and Y10,000 to feed my family of five depending upon whether we eat soba or yaki niku or what! Usually that is the only reason we go out! I keep equal amounts of cash and Yen since I can use both at any given time. But I shop with debit cards and credit cards.  :Relieved:

----------


## misa.j

I'm in the U.S., and I don't like carring a lot of cash, but I try to keep about $10 in my wallet all the time just in case, not that $10 can help me much but...

Usually, my husband pays for everything with his card whenever we go out.

----------


## Lina Inverse

I think it would equate to "Between 2000 and 5000 yen".

----------


## mad pierrot

Here in Japan, if it's Friday night, and I'm in the city...

*No less than 10,000 yen.* Let's face it, Japan is expensive! Hell, a cab ride home alone could cost over 5,000en. So, I would rather have a surplus than lack. Consequently, about 20,000 yen does it for me, but I'll usually take out enough cash to cover the whole weekend. One thing worth mentioning: Only in Japan do I feel safe carrying around that kind of money. In Chicago? HA! I don't think I've ever had more than 100 bucks in my wallet. Usually twenty bucks is enough for the night! Man, I can't imagine taking much more than that with me on the L.

----------


## ragedaddy

> Here in Japan, if it's Friday night, and I'm in the city...
> 
> *No less than 10,000 yen.* Let's face it, Japan is expensive! Hell, a cab ride home alone could cost over 5,000en. So, I would rather have a surplus than lack. Consequently, about 20,000 yen does it for me, but I'll usually take out enough cash to cover the whole weekend. One thing worth mentioning: Only in Japan do I feel safe carrying around that kind of money. In Chicago? HA! I don't think I've ever had more than 100 bucks in my wallet. Usually twenty bucks is enough for the night! Man, I can't imagine taking much more than that with me on the L.



I absolutely agree with you Mad Pierrot, in Japan, man I wouldn't even feel uncomfortable carrying around \ 100,000 (Not that I ever did though). Here in the US, you never know when you might become the victim of some jacking. I rarely ever carry more than $40 in my wallet, so I just stick to that plastic for the power of purchasing. At least if you get robbed, you can call and cancel the credit cards, before the thug gets a chance to even use them.

----------


## Flashjeff

Well, I don't go out at night, gets in the way of my TV viewing.  :Laughing: 

Even in broad daylight, I rarely carry more than a hundred bucks, most times, not even that much.

----------


## rakuten

I'm surprised that the actual average is 2000-5000 Yen. That wouldn't last until the next corner in Japan...it's the maximum amount I have left when I come home. So at least 30'000 Yen, you never know where you end up and whether CC is accepted there...
But when I'm in Switzerland, I carry minimum $100. That's quite normal, and at almost all places you can use CC or EC-Card. Some even carry $200-300 or more, because in a bar/club etc. you usually pay cash. Life is expensive here too.

----------


## Mycernius

Depends on the night out. If it is a friday or saturday night and your out with your mates, maybe around &pound;90 to &pound;100 depends on how amny pubs you visit before you go to the nightclub. With the girlfriend, best take the plastic  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

I have added two alternatives at the bottom of the poll. We never know...

----------


## Shooter452

I cannot give answer by limitation of the choices offered. 

I carry no cash, as a rule. While the places I go will accept curency, I usually am able to pay with check or plastic instead. There is nothing better than a "pay-at-the-pump" gas station, IMHO. I can avoid even going inside to remit.

_Omnia mea mecum porto_

----------


## Doc

I horde money away for anime and video games. In short, I don't go out much if at all.  :Poh: 

Doc

----------

